# Blue screen errors + no sound



## mslily (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi all, 
I am still new to computers, so please excuse me if I give too little or too much information...............or sound like a complete idiot. 

#1 
I am getting the following error: A fatal exception 0E has occurred at 0028:C004E759 in VXD VCACHE (01) + 000001BD......

This error occurs every time I use the computer but at random times. While online, in Outlook Express, during defrag, during virus scans, while installing downloads, etc. Quite often the computer freezes and I have to turn off the power button. 

I ran DocMemory and no problems were found. Worried about it being a heat issue, I am currently running with the case cover open and this seems to have cut down the number of errors but hasn't stopped them. 

#2
During my foolish attempts to fix the problem myself using the Windows Troubleshooting guide I somehow managed to eliminate all sound also. There is no longer a sound icon on the taskbar. The only devices listed in Device Manager under sound, video and game controllers is Wave Device for Voice Modem. 

Multimedia Devices in the Control Panel include "CD Audio Device, Midi Sequencer Device and Wave Audio Device" among others, but those 3 are listed as "Disabled" in the System Info under the Audio Codecs......if that means anything.

I have:
Dell Dimension L433c
Windows 98SE
Internet Explorer 6.0
Outlook Express 6

Any ideas on how to fix either of these problems would be so appreciated.

Thank you, MsLily


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello Mslily and welcome to TSG!

From what I have been able to find, you may have bad RAM in your computer. To truly determine whether it is bad RAM or software related, you need to start the computer in safe mode and use it and see if the problem occurs or not. If it does not then it could be software. If it stiil persists then it is probably RAM.

Start your computer and repeatedly tap the F8 key to start in safe mode. You wont be able to get online and you will have big ugly display but don't worry about that. Just operate different things and see if the error occurs.

By the way your description of the problem and giving the error message exactly was perfect on your part. You are certainly not an idiot!


----------



## mslily (Jul 9, 2003)

Hello Pyritechips,

Thank you for the quick response, warm welcome and kind words! 

I did as you instructed (thanks for the F8 tip as I wouldn't have known how to do that) and ran everything I could access in safe mode. Everything worked great, was even able to run defrag and scandisk! 

So I gather this means I need to purchase new memory, right? If so, my next step would be to determine what type of memory I need? Am hoping that you can provide me with instructions on how to go about investigating what I have now and what I need to buy.

Gratefully, MsLily


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Oops!

I probably didn't explain myself very clearly. If everything worked great, as you say, in safe mode then that's good news! It means it _isn't _ bad memory. I probably means it is some bad software. So you can save your money for now and concentrate on a free fix, hopefully.

The next we need to do is isolate the software running on your computer and find out which one is the culprit:

1) Click Start > Run... and enter MSCONFIG

2) You should see a new box open up titled System Configuration Utility. Make sure the General tab is clicked.

3) You should see a list of checked items. Click the third one called Selective Startup, then go to the bottom and UNcheck the last one called Load Startup Group Items _only._

4) Click OK then it will ask you to restart your computer. Click YES

5) Once again operate your computer and see what happens. Just remember that at this point not everything will be running because of the items you just turned off. We just want to see if that error occurs again. Do that then come back and let us know what happened.

By The Way: You are quickly teaching yourself! Safe Mode is indeed the very best way to run scandisc and defrag, because then nothing is trying to read from or write to the hard drive, therefore interrupting the process and making it start over.


----------



## mslily (Jul 9, 2003)

Oh my goodness, the oops is on me! You explained it well, I just read it backward. 

I went to the System Configuration Utility and it was already setup the way you instructed. However, I set it back to normal, restarted the computer then changed it back to the way you instructed and restarted again. 

I then went online and all was working well for about 30 minutes until I went to the Crayola website where they have a little game you play to enter their sweeps. Everything loaded fine but about a minute into the game I got the blue screen with my usual fatal exception error. 

Then the computer froze up and I had to shut it down with the power button. It took me several tries to restart as I kept getting the blue screen again but that has happened before. 

MsLily


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello again:

Are you getting the error only online and only on that site? Has the error message details changed?


----------



## mslily (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi!

The error message has not changed, still getting..........

A fatal exception 0E has occurred at 0028:C004E759 in VXD VCACHE (01)+000001B

I went online again and this time the error occurred within 10 minutes. At the time I was checking my Hotmail account, but had another window open for a Google search. The computer froze again and I had to turn it off with the main switch. 

It started back up fine. I left it offline, turned off the monitor and when I came back to it about 20 minutes later, I had the same error message on the screen again, it froze up and I had to use the main switch again.

I am still using the selective startup with the "load start up group items" unchecked. 

 MsLily


----------



## mslily (Jul 9, 2003)

Me again. Just wanted to pop back in and say that the exact same error message and freezing up occurred again right after I finished my last post and tried to read some other messages at this forum..........

MsLily


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello again:

WEll, you can go and select those items to start up again. Can you once more go into safe mode and leave it there for a longer perios of time? I want to make very sure it is not a RAM problem. In the mean time i will research more and hopefully some other people will offer some input. please near with me...


----------



## mslily (Jul 9, 2003)

Hello again Pyritechips,

I will do as you instructed and report back. I want you to know that I really appreciate the time and effort you are putting in to help me out. Thank you!

MsLily


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello again MsLily, and you may call me Jim. You are most certainly welcome and it is a pleasure to help people and pay back all the good help I have recieved here!

I have one question for you: Do you have any idea if the computer had the operating system (version of Windows) updated before you received it? It's a long shot but that is one possible reason for an error of your kind.

The more I research this the more things keep pointing to bad RAM but I am not giving up hope yet. The fact that you previously operated the computer in safe mode without error is promising. Please do so again and tell me if it still runs trouble-free.

Please right click My Computer then Properties. Click the device manager tab. Look at the list and tell me if anything has a yellow exclamation mark or any other extra symbol.

Also gather up all the discs you have that came with the computer and let me know what they are.

I hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## mslily (Jul 9, 2003)

"Jim"
it is then and you can call me Lil 

I set the System Configuration back to normal start up but I unchecked lots of the items in the startup menu (such as WinAmp, Office, etc.) that I don't use. 

I believe the gentleman who gave me the computer installed the Windows98SE just before he gave it to me. The computer still has all sorts of office type programs on it that I have never used.

I once again started the computer in safe mode and used it that way for quite some time and everything ran smoothly with no problems or errors.

Device manager shows no yellow exclamation marks or any other extra symbols.

The only disc I received with the computer is the Windows 98SE disc plus I made a Win98SE start up disc. 

Chattan..........very nice to meet you!

Thank you for the list of information. I will busy myself now with researching the links you provided. I did check up on the Fast-Find and it is not installed. However, I certainly appreciate the tip. 

I am off now to do my homework, will check back for any more info or to report anything new on my end.

Thanks, Lil


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello again Lil:

No errors in Safe is encouraging! I am still hoping it is a software problem and that we can narrow it down. You said "The computer still has all sorts of office type programs on it that I have never used." If there are programs that you don't use you can uninstall them from Control Panel > Add/remove.

I think it is time to get a better look at what is running on your computer. There is a perfectly harmless little program that all the experience folk here recommend called HijackThis 1.95. Can you please download it from HERE . Run it and save a log file. You can paste the entire list into a post here. WE will then take a look at it to see if there are any unwanted programs or possible conflicts.

You have no sound because I believe your audio driver has been damaged or removed. There is another free program that can tell us about the hardware on your computer. Can you please download Belarc Advisor , run it and also post the results into a separate post here.


----------



## mslily (Jul 9, 2003)

Hello again Jim:

I have not yet uninstalled any of the office type programs as I am not exactly sure whats what in there and didn't want to accidently add to the problem. I also went back into System Configuration and rechecked all the start up items thinking this my give you a better view on everything once I ran Hijack and Belarc just in case it made a difference.

Here are the results from Hijack This: (I wasn't sure what the settings for the scan should be so I left everything set the way it was when I opened it).....................

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 7:19:58 AM, on 7/14/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SIBER SYSTEMS\AI ROBOFORM\ROBOTASKBARICON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT OFFICE\OFFICE\OSA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYMANTEC\WINFAX\WFXCTL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYMANTEC\WINFAX\WFXMOD32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboForm.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &RoboForm - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboForm.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mdac_runonce] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\runonce.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QH Live Update Scheduler] C:\PROGRA~1\QUICKH~1\UPSCHD.EXE /CHECK
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QH Office 2K Check] C:\PROGRA~1\QUICKH~1\O2KCHECK.EXE /CHECK
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINAMP\WINAMPa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Quick Heal Startup Scan] C:\PROGRA~1\QUICKH~1\QHSTRT32.EXE /CHECK
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RoboForm] "C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboTaskBarIcon.exe"
O4 - Startup: UPS Online PLD Reminder Utility.lnk = C:\UPS\UOWS\PldReminder.exe
O4 - Startup: WinFax PRO Message Manager.LNK = C:\Program Files\Symantec\WinFax\FAXMNG32.EXE
O4 - Startup: Office Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Fill Forms &] - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Save Forms &^ - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Customize &Menu - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html
O9 - Extra button: RoboForm (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: RF Toolbar &2 (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Fill Forms (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Fill Forms &] (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Save (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Save Forms &^ (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .bcf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPBelv32.dll
O16 - DPF: {15589FA1-C456-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A} - http://www.spywarenuker.com/product/camp/SpywareNuker_com/SpywareNukerInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {90A29DA5-D020-4B18-8660-6689520C7CD7} (DmiReader Class) - http://support.dell.com/us/en/systemprofiler/SysProfLCD.CAB
O16 - DPF: {01FE8D0A-51AD-459B-B62B-85E135128B32} (DD_v4.DDv4) - http://www.drivershq.com/DD_v4.CAB

Lil


----------



## mslily (Jul 9, 2003)

Jim...............

Belarc Advisor results................

Operating System Windows 98 SE (build 4.10.2222)

System Model 
Dell Computer Corporation L433c 
Asset Tag: DELL

Processor a 
433 megahertz Intel Celeron
32 kilobyte primary memory cache
128 kilobyte secondary memory cache

Main Circuit Board b 
Board: Intel Corporation CA810 AA730980-445
Serial Number: 0009591P124619B1015Y
Bus Clock: 66 megahertz
BIOS: Intel Corp. A05 11/08/2000

Drives 
10.22 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
8.96 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

SAMSUNG CD-ROM SC-140B
Generic floppy disk drive (3.5")

Maxtor 51024H2 [Hard drive] (10.24 GB) -- drive 0 128 Megabytes Installed Memory

Memory Modules c,d
Slot 'DIMM0' has 128 MB
Slot 'DIMM1' is Empty

Local Drive Volumes

c: (on drive 0) 10.22 GB 8.96 GB free

Installed Microsoft Hotfixes DataAccess 
Q318203 (details...) on 02/04/03 
Q329414-25 (details...) on 02/04/03 
Internet Explorer 
Q313829 (details...) 
Q324929 (details...) 
Q330994 (details...) 
Q813489 (details...) 
Q818529 (details...) 
SP1 (SP1) 
Win98.SE 
UPD238453 (details...) 
UPD256015 (details...) 
UPD259728 (details...) 
UPD273991 (details...) 
UPDQ823559 (details...) 
Win98 
UPD245729 (details...) 
UPD314147 (details...) 
UPD323172 (details...) 
UPD323255 (details...) 
UPD329115 (details...) 
UPD811630 (details...)

Network Drives

Printers
HP LaserJet 4 on \\AVANTECH\HPLaserJet4 (*I don't have a printer)
WinFax on LPT1: 
WinFax (Photo Quality) on LPT1:

Controllers
Standard Floppy Disk Controller
Intel 82801AA Bus Master IDE Controller
Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)

Display
Intel(R) 810 Chipset Graphics Driver PV1.1 (DC100) [Display adapter]
DELL M770 [Monitor] (14.9"vis, s/n 1780RDT9GYB9, November 1999)

Bus Adapters
Intel 82801AA USB Universal Host Controller

Multimedia
Wave Device for Voice Modem

Communications
SupraMAX 56i Voice PCI [Modem]
Intel 8255x-based PCI Ethernet Adapter (10/100)
Network Card MAC Address: 00:90:27F:FC:9D
Network IP Address: 192.168.0.3 / 8

Other Devices
Supra 2260 PCI Modem Enumerator
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
Microsoft PS/2 Port Mouse
USB Root Hub

Software Licenses
Microsoft - Internet Explorer 55736-446-5346746-04089 
Microsoft - MS Office 97 53233-815-2056195-76892 
Microsoft - Office 2000 Small Business 09203-OEM-0080805-67791 
Microsoft - Windows 98 SE 27002-OEM-0091936-60840 (Key: JXVMB-BVV6P-P8GPP-F96CY-HX7WB)

Software Versions 
Banner Blue Software Incorporated - Microsoft Organization Chart Version 2,0,0,1016 * 
Belarc, Inc. - BelManage Client Version 6.0c * 
Controller * 
Eastman Software, Inc., A Kodak Business - Imaging for Windows® Version 1.01.1311 * 
GRISOFT s.r.o. - AVG Anti-Virus System Version 6, 0, 0, 0 * 
InstallShield unInstaller Version 2.20.924.0 * 
Lavasoft Ad-aware Plus Version 6.0.0.0 * 
Microsoft (r) Windows Script Host Version 5.6.0.6626 * 
Microsoft Clip Gallery Version 5.1.00.1221 * 
Microsoft Corporation - DirectShow Version 6.4.07.1121 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Internet Explorer Version 6.00.2800.1106 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Spider Version 2, 0, 0, 1 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Installer Version 2.0.2600.1 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Telephony Version 4.10.2000 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Windows® NetMeeting® Version 3.0 * Microsoft imgstart Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Microsoft Office 2000 Version 9.0.2719 * 
Microsoft Office Version 8.0 * 
Microsoft Outlook Version 9.0.2416 * 
Microsoft PowerPoint for Windows Version 8.0 * 
Microsoft® Internet Services Version 6.1.33.0 * 
Shortcut to tripeaks * 
Siber Systems - RfWipeout - RoboForm Uninstaller Version 4, 6, 5, 0 * 
Siber Systems AI RoboForm Version 5-2-7 * 
Symantec WinFax PRO Version 10.00 * 
United Parcel Service of America, Inc. - UPS OnLine Shipping System Version 4,1,16,0 * 
United Parcel Service of America, Inc. - UPS OnLine WorldShip - PldReminder Application Version 3,5,90 * 
WINDUPE Version 1.0.001 * 
WinZip Version 8.1 SR-1 (5266) *

............I think I got all that right. It was a bit jumbled when I saved it as it was spread across the page in two rows but I think I got it all straightened out. Hope it helps.

Lil


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello again Lil:

Sorry for the long time between responses, but this has me stumped. I don't see anything in those lists that would cause a problem. We have to work slowly backwards until we come across the bug.

I think the first thing you should do is "carefully" review all the software that is installed on your computer. You can review them in Start > Programs. Go through them all and make a note of all the ones you actually use or want, and those that you do not use or want. Once you have made your final decision, start the computer in safe mode, go to Control Panel > Add/remove programs and uninstall them there. Make absolutely sure before you uninstall anything, since you don't seem to have any installation discs for any of them.

I hate to be so slow and picky about all this but until somebody suggests otherwise I still suspect RAM as a culprit. I was hoping it was a software conflict but this line bothers me: "I left it offline, turned off the monitor and when I came back to it about 20 minutes later, I had the same error message on the screen again". When you left the computer idle was there any software running or open, or active in any way? If not I again suspect RAM.

The error you are getting can also be caused by an OS upgrade, which is why I asked about that. You stated he installed W98 just before giving it to you yet all that software is installed on it. Did he reinstall all that also or did he just install Windows over top of itself to attempt to fix some pre-existing errors.

There is a good chance that there are no drivers on that windows CD for your devices. I am thinking that after we get as much old software as possible uninstalled, I would rather attempt a clean re-installation of Windows before resorting to changing RAM. Another possible cause of your error is from bad or conflicting drivers.

For now review the installed software as I mentioned above and yes: if you have no printer definitely uninstall the software you noted:

*Printers
HP LaserJet 4 on \\AVANTECH\HPLaserJet4 (*I don't have a printer)
WinFax on LPT1: 
WinFax (Photo Quality) on LPT1:*

There is one more thing I would like you to do:

1) Click Start > Run...*msinfo32* and click OK.

2)On the left side under System Information click the [+] beside Hardware Resources.

3) Click IRQs. A list should appear on the right, numbered from 0 to 15.

4) At the top click Edit > Select All. The numbers on the right will highlight.

5) Click Edit again, then Copy. Now open notepad and paste the list then save it and post it here.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello yet again:

Please perform the previous IRQ list, then I want you to uninstall the following software, that could be causing problems. some is suspicious, some is uneccessary and some I honestly don't recommend you use:

Siber Systems - RfWipeout - RoboForm Uninstaller Version 4, 6, 5, 0 * 
Siber Systems AI RoboForm Version 5-2-7 * 
Symantec WinFax PRO Version 10.00 * 
United Parcel Service of America, Inc. - UPS OnLine Shipping System Version 4,1,16,0 * 
United Parcel Service of America, Inc. - UPS OnLine WorldShip - PldReminder Application Version 3,5,90 * 
WINDUPE Version 1.0.001 *

This last item in particular is supposedly for Windows 3.1 and shouldn't be on your system. The others you can do without- I do not trust Roboform


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Just bumping until Mslily gets back to us.


----------



## mslily (Jul 9, 2003)

Hey Jim! 

I didn't mean to disappear yesterday. Our A/C went on the fritz and chasing down repairmen during the summer in Texas is somewhat akin to herding cats! 

Please, don't you dare apologize for the length of time between responses nor for being "slow and picky". I am amazed at both your timely responses and your tenacity. I was at my wit's end when I came here and am extremely grateful that you haven't given up on me. 

Here are the results from msinfo32............

0	System timer
1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2	Programmable interrupt controller
3	Unsupported Device
3	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
4	Communications Port (COM1)
5	(free)
6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7	Printer Port (LPT1)
8	System CMOS/real time clock
9	SupraMAX 56i Voice PCI
9	Supra 2260 PCI Modem Enumerator
9	Intel 82801AA USB Universal Host Controller
9	Intel 8255x-based PCI Ethernet Adapter (10/100)
9	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
9	SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus
10	Intel 82801AA SMBus Controller
10	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
11	Intel(R) 810 Chipset Graphics Driver PV1.1 (DC100)
11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
12	Microsoft PS/2 Port Mouse
13	Numeric data processor
14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
14	Intel 82801AA Bus Master IDE Controller
15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
15	Intel 82801AA Bus Master IDE Controller

Yes, I believe he said he had installed the Win98SE himself. Since the company closed long before they gave the equipment away and I am almost certain he would not have the office software, he must have installed it over top itself. He is a friend of the family though, so I will be able to contact him and find out for sure. 

When I received the exception error while my computer was idle, I did not have anything else running that I am aware of. The only thing I have on my tool bar is the clock and I don't have a screen saver setup. I had the desktop up with no wallpaper. 

I have noticed though that every time I leave my computer like that, then get online, I will get the fatal exception error within minutes. It also seems to happen more often when I am on a page for an extended period of time. It seems as though when I am flipping quickly between pages, I usually have less trouble. If that makes any sense. I need to add though that I have left it idle for extended periods of time, with the monitor off, in safe mode just to see what would happen and I never get the blue screen then. 

I will now go delete my unneeded programs. I was curious about RoboForm though. I really would like to keep it as I find it a great time saver when entering online sweeps. However, if you feel it is a problem or could cause problems in any way, I would gladly ditch it also. I welcome any info you can give me on it. 

Lil

P.S. Note to Chattan...........I have not forgotten about the info links you gave me. I am still making my way through them. Thanks again.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello again:

Am I to understand that the errors are occuring only while you are online, beside from the idle-time freeze-up?

What kind of internet connection do you have. Do you have normal dial-up or do you have broadband like DSL or cable?

IDE channels are channels through which hardware devices communicate with your system and demand attention. Windows 98 does not like sharing channels and conflicts can occur.

If you look on channel 9 you will see (don't worry about holders or controllers):

9 SupraMAX 56i Voice PCI
9 Supra 2260 PCI Modem Enumerator
9 Intel 8255x-based PCI Ethernet Adapter (10/100)

Obviously the Supra is your modem . The Intel bsed Ethernet Adapter is a Network adapter and from its name I would guess that it is on-board, meaning it is built right onto the motherboard and not a separate plug-in card. _If _ you are using dial-up then this network card should be disabled so plaease let me know what kind of Internet service you have.

You stated: "I need to add though that I have left it idle for extended periods of time, with the monitor off, in safe mode just to see what would happen and I never get the blue screen then."

Just one point of curiosity: How do you turn off the monitor? Manually or through the screensaver advanced settings?

Also: It is very wise of you to not use a screensaver. It is actually not necessary, consumes resources and interferes with other critical apps, like scanreg or defrag.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Hello PC and mslily,

PC, think a good cleaning is in order? Bloated Temp Internet files, cookies,etc .


Just a thought.


take care.

Kilowatt


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

hello kilowatt1:

Yes, thanks for that. I sometimes tend to overlook the obvious. 

Lil:

Here is a very effective method of cleaning out unwanted files.

1) With the computer started click Start > shutdown... and choose start in MS-DOS.

2) You should get a black screen with C:\Windows>. Type *smartdrv* and press [enter]. You will see information on the screen which you can read if you want but you may also overlook it for now.

3) At the C:\Windows prompt type *deltree tempor~1* [enter]. You will get a prompt saying: "Delete tempor~1 and all its subdirectories?[yn]". Type *y* [enter].

4) At the C:\Windows prompat type *deltree temp* [enter] and follow the same procedure as above.

5) Type *deltree history* [enter].

6) Type *deltree locals~1\tempor~1*

7) Type *exit* [enter] and the computer should restart into Windows.

**Note** MS-DOS is unforgiving when you delete so make sure you type exactly as I have posted above. _Do not use *deltree or del* on any other folders or files!_


----------



## mslily (Jul 9, 2003)

Kilowatt1:

Hello and thank you! Any and all ideas are always appreciated. 

Jim:

I have a normal dial up. There is an icon for "Network Neighborhood" on my desktop, if that means anything. 

I turn my monitor off manually whenever I leave the computer idle. 

The errors usually occur online, but then again most of my time on the computer is spent online. They have occurred in Outlook Express but only a couple of times and I may have been online at those times also. 

The only times I know for sure they occurred offline were while running scandisk and defrag (not in safe mode) and also when I tried to run an AVG Virus Scan. Finally after a dozen or so tries, I finally got a complete scan accomplished and found no viruses. However, after that one successful scan I uninstalled AVG thinking it might be aggravating the error problem. 

About the only other thing I do offline is play Spider without any problems. There was a Holye Game installed and I did get a few blue screens while playing them, but that was before I had the sense to record errors so I do not know if they were the same as I am getting now. Hoyle was uninstalled early on as a suspected problem.

I cleaned out my unwanted files as you directed. Your easy to follow instructions are spoiling me. 

Lil


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello Lil:

I'm glad my instructions are easy to follow. But I am still having trouble with your problem. So unless somebody else intervenes with a more efficient solution I will persevere and we will slowly slug our way through this.

Next I want to get you into your BIOS. In case you don't know, that is your *B*asic *I*nput/*O*utput *S*ystem. This is how the actualy computer manages the hardware and software that is installed on it.

When you first start your computer, you should see a brief message stating something similar to: To enter setup press F10". I cannot be precise for you because ther are many different BIOS with many different layouts. It may me F1, F2, F10, ESC or even DEL.

If you suceed in entering the BIOS please be very careful and don't make any changes on your own. A wrong setting in here can prevent your computer from starting altogether.

Once in the BIOS you should see a main menu. You will have to make note of the available choices and post them back here. We have to chase down that uneeded network adapter and disable it. Once you have the main menu copied exit by whatever instructions are on the screen, usually it is F10 or ESC to exit.

In the IRQ list you sent we also must search for that "3 Unsupported Device". Once more right-click My Computer, click properties and click the Device Manager tab. On each line that has a [+], click it to expand the list.

Look through that list for anything that looks unfamiliar or suspicious. Don't worry about obvious items like CD-ROM and floppy drive, disc drives, etc. And also ignore the sysyem devices for now. Let us know what you find.

Another item we need


----------



## mslily (Jul 9, 2003)

Hello Jim:

Here are the results from my BIOS:

Dell Dimenson L433c Setup

MENU:

Bios Version - A05
Processor Type - Intel(R)Celetron 
Processor Speed - 433MHZ
Cache RAM - 128MB
Service Tag - Dell
Total Memory - 128MB
Memory Bank 0 - [SDRAM]
Memory Bank 1 - [Not Installed]
System Time
System Date

ADVANCED:

Boot Configuration>
Plug and Play O/S - [No]
Reset Config Data: - [No]
Numlock - [On]

Peripheral Configuration>
Serial Port A - [Auto]
Parallel Port - [Auto]
Mode - [Bi-directed]
Audio Device - [Enabled]
Lan Device - [Enabled]
Legacy USB Support - [Disabled]
IRQ5 - Reserved

IDE Configuration>
IDE Controller - [Both]
Primary IDE Master - [Maxtor 51024H2]
Primary IDE Slave - [Not Installed]
Secondary IDE Master - [SAMSUNG SC-140B]
Secondary IDE Slave - [Not Installed]

Diskette Configuration>
Diskette Controller - [Enabled]
Floppy A - [1.44/1.25MB 3 1/2]
Diskette Write Protect - [Disabled]

Event Log Configuration>
Event Log Space - [Available]
Event Log Validity - [Valid]
View Event Log - (nothing)
Clear All Event Logs - [No]
Event Logging - [Enabled]
Mark Events As Read

Video Configuration>
Primary Video Adapter [PCI]

SECURITY:

Supervisor Password is [not installed]
User Password is [not installed]
Set Supervisor Password
Set User Password

BOOT:
Quiet Boot - [Enabled]
Quick Boot - [Disabled]
Restore on A/C Power Loss - [Last State]
On LAN - [Power On]
On PME - [Stay Off]
1st Boot Device - [Floppy]
2nd Boot Device - [ARMD-FDD]
3rd Boot Device - [IDE-HDD]
4th Boot Device - [ATAPI CDROM]
5th Boot Device - [Disabled]

I will go ahead and submit this info then come back with what I find in Device Manager.

 Lil


----------



## mslily (Jul 9, 2003)

Lil again........

I went to my Device Manager and of course just about everything looked alien to me! 

However, I did find the following listed under Other Devices:

Unsupported Device
Properties:

General
Device Type: Other Devices
Manufacturer: Unknown
Hardware Version: 006
Device Status: This device is working properly.
Device Usage:
Exists in all hardware profiles (checked)

Driver
Provider:Microsoft
Date: 4-23-1999
No driver files are required or have been loaded for this device.

Resources
Use automatic settings (checked)
Resource Type Settings
Interupt Request 03
Input/Output Range DF00-Df3F
No conflicts

Does that sound anything like what you meant? I don't have a clue as to what it is.

I talked to my friend who gave me the computer last night. It turns out I was mistaken about him having installed the Windows98SE. He said that was already on the computer when he got it. The computer had mainly been used for faxes and shipping. He installed the Office 2000 for Word, Outlook and Excel plus the Office 97 for Power Point. Also the Spider and Hoyle Games. 

Lil


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello again Lil:

Excellent job on relaying the BIOS menu and unknown device!:up:

Since you have a dial-up modem I'd like you to go back into the BIOS and disable this:

ADVANCED:

Peripheral Configuration>

Lan Device - [Enabled]

As you can see in your original IRQ list, this uneeded device has been sharing a channel with your modem. If you go back into the BIOS to that section select the Lan device by using the up and down arrow keys (I believe), then it is possibly + and or - that changes the value. You want it to be disabled.

As for that unkown device in Device Manager, let's try disabling that too. In the following:

General
Device Type: Other Devices
Manufacturer: Unknown
Hardware Version: 006
Device Status: This device is working properly.
Device Usage:
Exists in all hardware profiles (checked)

Under that last line should be a line saying: Disable in this hardware profile (or something very similar). Check "Disable" first, then reboot into the BIOS and disable the LAN device. After that let the computer restart in normal and run it to see what happens.

P.S. Have a good Day!


----------



## mslily (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Jim,

I disabled the Unknown Device then disabled the LAN Device in BIOS. I hate to report that shortly after I got back online, my usual error popped up. At the time I was at my Bank's website. I restarted the computer and checked BIOS and Device Manager to make certain both devices were still disabled then got back online.This time I was able to finish with my banking, do a few Google searches, then hit my Hotmail. About 10 minutes into my emails I got the error again.

Is it time to just shoot this thing and put me out of my misery? 

Lil


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

I'm sorry nothing has worked for you Lil.

We seem to have been over everything I can think of, and nobody else seems about to offer any suggestions.

I would like for you to do one more thing: Go back into the msconfig and again do a selective startup. Do this for an extended period of time:

1) Ensure that the general tab is set up exactly as in picture #1 below with selective marked as with the yellow.

2) In the startup list uncheck everything except the items in picture #2 with the three items checked and marked with yellow.

3) If the computer still errors, then stop and let me know. If it operates ok then add one _and only one_ item at a time and operate it until you again receive the error. Do all of this both scrictly online and offline, and by offline I don't mean just don't surf the web, I mean disconnect from the web entirely. As soon as you again encounter the error make note of exactly what was the last item added to the startup llst and whether on or off-line.

Also run the computer for an extended period of time in safe mode to make absolutely sure it does not error in it. Try all of this and let me know what happens. I am trying everything I can think of, short of the penultimate act: format and clean installation of Windows. I am of the school of that that believes that installing over top of itself is a poor way of attempting repair of an operating system. But don't worry about that for now. Try the above, and if patience is a virtue then you are indeed virtuous!


----------



## mslily (Jul 9, 2003)

Hello again Jim:

I amazed you haven't given up hope on me yet, now THAT is patience!

I set my System Configuration exactly as you showed however the error showed up online again within the first 5 minutes. I will go run in safe mode again for a while to check that. 

I do have a couple of questions about start up though that I hope you don't mind me asking........

1) Should I have two of the following in start up? 
Load Power Profile - Rundell32.exe powerprof.dll, Load Current Power Scheme

2) I also Have Quick Heal items in start up despite the fact that the Quick Heal program was removed before I got the computer. They include.......QH Live Update Schedular, QH Office 2K CHECK and QH Startup Scan. I always have the Quick Heal items unchecked in start up, but was wondering if and how they should be removed. 

Thanks, Lil


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello again Lil:

As long as QuickHeal was uninstalled properly then you don't have to worry about them. Even though the item was removed, it still remains in the registry. There is no point in removing them if you will have to redo your system anyway.

Yes, power profile is registered twice in Windows so it is normal to see two instances of it.

So you recieved an error with all the items unched in startup? Hmm. Hopefully you will run in safe mode for a long time with no error messages. If so we can concentrate on Windows and not have to worry about hardware, which will be the very last resort!


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello Lil, I just saw this:

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QH Live Update Scheduler] C:\PROGRA~1\QUICKH~1\UPSCHD.EXE /CHECK

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QH Office 2K Check] C:\PROGRA~1\QUICKH~1\O2KCHECK.EXE /CHECK

O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Quick Heal Startup Scan] C:\PROGRA~1\QUICKH~1\QHSTRT32.EXE /CHECK

Just go into Control Panel > Add/remove programs and see if they are listed there. If so attempt to remove them. This is just to make sure.


----------



## mslily (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Jim:

Thank you for the info about those startup items.

Nothing about Quick Heal found in add/remove.

Have been running computer in safe mode for extended periods of time with no errors.

Have a good weekend!

 Lil


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello Lil:

Sorry about the delay. I had a small computer crisis of my own and ended up having to reinstall one of my Windows not once but twice.

Speaking of which, we may be faced with the same option for you. If the computer operates for long periods of time in safe mode without error then I am confident that you don't have a hardware problem, which was what I was tryig to avoid.

Now I am thinking that our only solution here is to reformat your hard drive and install a fresh, clean copy of Windows. The only problem I see is that you don't seem to have any of your device drivers. Is it possible to talk to the person that installed the Windows for you and explain that you need the drivers and where did he get them from and does he still have them. Explain that you have to redormat the hard drive, and why. 

In the mean time I will search for the drivers online and you can operate the computer as is for now. I will post back as soon as I have more information


----------



## mslily (Jul 9, 2003)

Hello Jim:

Please don't ever feel you need to rush posting back to me. I haven't felt as though I have waited very long at all for any of your replies. I am sorry though that you have been having problems with your own computer, but so glad to hear you got her straightened out. 

My friend did not install the windows, I was mistaken on that, he installed the Office 2000 and Office 97 stuff. Windows98SE was already installed when he received the computer from the company he worked for that shut down. So I am assuming that he would be of no help there, right?

Drivers are something I have seen mentioned many times but I totally do not understand. I don't have a clue as to what they are, how they work and how one is supposed to know which ones to look for. However, I would be so willing to do the searches for them myself if I knew what to look for. You have already done so much for me and I would feel awful having you spend time doing something that I could possibly be doing myself.

I did want to tell you that I have figured out a little trick to keeping this thing running longer without errors when I am online. As I said before, I find that when I have several windows open and flip quickly between them I don't get the errors as often as I do if I am on a single page for an extended period of time. So in order to keep things working smoothly, such as when I am here reading or posting, I open several other windows and keep them busy with google searches and such. It seems as though she works better if I keep her too busy to think about her problems! 

Lil


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello again:

That's a very puzzling situation with your browsing. I suggest you try updating youor Internet Explorer. You can check the version by opening it then clicking Help > About Internet Explorer. I am guessing yours looks like 5.00.xxxx.xxxx. Go to THIS SITE and let it scan your computer. The deselect all items except Internet Explorer 6. Unfortunately this is a large download so be prepared for it to take maybe an hour on your dial-up connection.

One note: there is a bug on this download. It may cause the installation half of the process to seem to stop responding. If so hit CTRL+F5 or CTRL+ALT+DEL to exit it. Reboot and check the version number in help > about... again.

We don't worry about the drivers until we know we will need them, but I did get an idea. You said in your original post that you also lost your sound. Is it still gone? If so go into device manager and record exactly what it says in the audio section.


----------



## mslily (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Jim:

Help says I have IE version 6.0.2800.1106. I followed your Microsoft Windows Update link, ran the scan and found nothing for IE. Would I be wanting to uninstall my IE and reinstall it? Or are we talking drivers for that also?

I still have no sound on my computer. In Device Manager and checked under "Sound, Video and Game Controllers", is that the correct place to check for Audio? 

The only item listed there was "Wave Device for Voice Modem". Properties: 
General>
Device Type: Sound, Video and Game Controllers
Manufacturer: Diamond Multimedia Systems Inc.
Hardware Version: Not Available
Device Status: This device is working properly
Device Usage: Exists in all hardware profiles (checked)

Driver File Details>
Driver Files: 
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SERVWAVE.VXD
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DEVLDR.VXD
Provider: Microsoft Corp. 
File Version: 4.10.2222

Probably more than you needed but I don't want to miss anything that might be useful. 

 Lil


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Hello again Lil,

The blue sreen error is quite perplexing as you and PC have no doubt found out. However, the sound problem can probably be taken care of by going HERE and downloading the sb-9xeng.exe file. Write down and follow the instructions on how to install it and hopefully you'll at least get your sound back.

Take care and good luck.

Kilowatt


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello kilowatt1 and Lil:

Yes, very perplexing. I had a computer crisis of my own (2 actually) and I had a hard time trying to track down an audio driver for Lil. Her particular VxD Cache error can be caused by bad audio drivers.

Lil. If you get that driver kilowatt1 offered up, boot once again into safe mode and remove all entries there under the audio section. Reboot into normal then install the new drivers.


----------



## mslily (Jul 9, 2003)

Hello Kilowatt1 and Jim:

Well, somehow I managed to do something wrong. I downloaded the sb-9xeng.exe file and followed the instructions step by step, including removing the entries under audio in safe mode, but still no sound. 

I did notice that as I was installing the driver, it seemed to hang at 18% for several minutes, then suddenly the percentage bar disappeared and it said it was finished and I should restart, but it also said that I could reinstall at any time by using the sbsetup. 

When I restarted and had no sound I tried installing it again, but everything went exactly the same as it had the first time. Thinking I had perhaps done something wrong during the download or recording the instructions, I downloaded the file again and rechecked the instructions. Then proceeded to try the installation again but had the same results.

I am assuming that I should now be seeing something besides the "Wave Device for Voice Modem" under sound in the device manager, right? I am a real goose when it comes to understanding the difference between a device and a driver, so I don't even know what I should have there. 

Sorry, I don't mean to be such a problem child. 

 Lil


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello Lil:

Don't worry about not installing the drivers correctly, or being a bother. Computers can be tricky at times for even experienced people. I am only sorry that I couldn't get you fixed up faster.

Can I ask you to wait another day? My girlfriend has a Dell with the same Soundblaster AudioPCI 64V Driver. I can ask her to review the installation procedures and relay them to you.


----------



## mslily (Jul 9, 2003)

Hello again Jim and Kilowatt1:

I have sound!!!!!!!! 

I went poking around back in Device Manager, like I had any idea what I was looking for  lol. I checked each item to see if it was working properly, then checked to see if I could update the driver searching in my Win cd & the sb-9xeng.exe file. The only thing that a better driver was found for was that Unknown device.
I thought it couldn't hurt to try the updated driver and when I did all sorts of things started popping up to install.

After all that was finished I no longer had the Unknown device listed in Device manager and had the following new items listed under "Sound, video and game controllers".........Creative Gameport Joystick, Creative Sound Blaster AudioPC 64V and SB AudioPC V64 Legacy Device. So I went to my control panel, opened Multimedia and SB AudioPC V64 was now listed in the Audio preferred devices for play back and record. I set it and the next thing I knew I had sound!

I am such a happy camper! Thank you both so very much! :up: 
So far I have not received an error message while typing this so perhaps this may have fixed the error problem also. Will keep my fingers crossed and let you know how it goes after I go online tomorrow for a while. Thank you again!

 Lil


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello Lil:

That's great news! It looks like you're really getting the hang of this tech stuff!  :up: 

Now hopefully your original error was driver-related and it has cleard up. If not we can deal with any errors as we must and as they come. Now one important thing to do is to copy that driver onto 2 separate discs and save them both! The next time you have a sound problem you will have the sound drivers on hand. We can also do the same thing for your video drivers and modem.

Please keep us informed of all happenings with your computer and if have the slightest question feel free to ask!


----------



## mslily (Jul 9, 2003)

It's me Lil again.........

I guess I spoke to soon as I received the usual error message and freeze as soon as I submitted my last post and went to Outllook Express. But I am still thrilled about having sound!


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Sorry to hear the error message is back, but yes, you can now reinstall sound whenever you need to.

At this point I suggest you consider formatting and reinstalling Windows. Before you do we would need to gather up all your drivers. You will have to save any files you want to keep and you will have to realize that you do not have any discs to reinstall the software that you have now. Consider these things and post your thoughts on this matter.


----------



## mslily (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Jim:

My nephew called this morning and is going to be working in this area for a couple of weeks during the first part of August. I was telling him about my error problem and he thought the formatting and reinstalling was a good idea also. However, he asked that I hold off until he gets here so that he could help me. He said he has never actually done one himself but has watched his best friend do it several times. So I am thinking that might not be such a bad idea. What do you think?

In the mean time I can busy myself with finding the drivers and saving my files until he gets here. Would it be alright to check back with you during that time in case we need any last minute instructions?

 Lil


----------



## mslily (Jul 9, 2003)

It's me again.........

Somehow I managed to miss your second to last post until just now. To make copies of "that" driver, do I make a copies of the entire file that I downloaded or just one item from it? How do I go about locating the other drivers to make copies of them? 

I'm sorry, I just can't seem to get this driver thing sorted out in my head.

 Lil


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello again Lil:

Sorry for not explaining drivers better. Let me try to clarify them to lessen your confusion.

A computer consists of the hardware, like your CPU, hard drive, floppy drive, etc. It also needs an operating system; that is your windows. And it needs software, like Outlook Express. Well, drivers are a form of software. They are nothing more than a set of instructions and settings that lets the operating system recgonise the hardware. But I shouldn't say "nothing more". Without the instructions, the OS cannot see the hardware device. Think of drivers as something like a recipe. You may have a bag full of groceries but without a recipe they will remian raw ingredients, unused.

*When you download a driver it is usually packaged, or bundled into one easy to manage file; either a compressed .zip file or possibly a .exe file. When you download them save them as they are.* It is best to have a CD burner and burn them onto CD's because most driver packages with be larger than the standared 1.44MB floppy. But here is a bonus. If you don't have a burner you can download the drivers with any computer that has a burner and put them onto CD's that way. Always have a set of drivers with the computer and label them clearly.

You have the audio drivers. Here are the links to get your modem and video drivers. The Intel 810 is your video, the Supra is the modem driver. Click on the sections I have circled in the picture below:

MODEM DRIVER
VIDEO DRIVER

I will most certainly help you along with the re-installation as much as I can. When it comes time to reformat and Install a fresh copy of windows I also recommend partitioning your hard drive. Right now your hard drive is like one large room. If you need to paint that room or redo the floor you have to do the whole thing. You hard drive will be completely wiped clean by a partition or format. Creating 2 partitions will allow you to have a separate partition or areas, on the drive where your personal files are safely stored. You would no longer need go through the agony of trying to save them, or fear losing them, if your OS ever need reinstalling in the future. This is a very simple process and if you wish to read up on it let me know, as I have written a simple, easy-to-follow guide on partitioning. In the mean time hang in there and contact me here with as many questions as you have.

* Intel 810 Video and Supra Modem driver download sites:*


----------



## mslily (Jul 9, 2003)

Hello Jim:

By George, I think I've got it!  Thank you! That was an excellent explanation :up:, one even I can understand.

I don't have a cd burner, however I know my nephew's best friend does. So perhaps my nephew can get those done for me and bring them with him when he comes up. Thank you for the links, this will be so much better than scrambling for them when he gets here. 

Partitioning my hard drive sounds like the perfect thing to do. It would be wonderful to have everything set up where I would never have to worry about all that stuff again. I would welcome the opportunity to read your guide on that. If you need my email address in order for me to obtain it, please let me know. 

I will keep you posted on how everything goes and perhaps even pop in with a question or two while I am readying everything for my fresh start. I can't thank you enough for all the kindness, patience, understanding and knowledge you have so generously shared with me. You're the best! :up: 

Talk to you again soon............
 Gratefully, Lil


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello again Lol:

You are too kind; you make me blush! Not that long ago I was comletely ignorant about the simplest workings of a computer. Just last summer I discovered TSG and was also very grateful for all the kind and patient help I recieved. I vowed to learn for myself how to maintain my computer, and I also vowed to pay back the help and kindness I received in any way I could. My efforts to pay back that debt to TSG is quite humble compared to others' efforts here.

I plan on writing many simple to follow illustrated guides for beginners in the near future and post them on my web site. So far I have just the partitioning guide posted there so if you care to look it over there is no need to send it to you via e-mail. Merely go to the link below and on the main menu click * Partitioning Guide*. You can read through it and I have also added a print feature to it. Please come back here with as many questions as you can think up, or, I have a guestbook on my site and an e-mail feature also.

Good luck and please keep up posted.

~Jim


----------



## mslily (Jul 9, 2003)

Hello again,
My nephew was a no show so I decided to bite the bullet and do the format and reinstall myself. Everything was clicking along fine until I came to the Windows 98 Setup Wizard "User Information". When I attempt to type in my name my keyboard won't respond. I have restarted the computer several times and keep having the same problem. Any ideas on how to get past this?

 Lil


----------



## mslily (Jul 9, 2003)

Just an update:

My last message seems to have ventured out into cyber space so I will recap...........

I found some info here about taking the battery out for a possible fix on an unresponsive keyboard. Left the battery out overnight and after a couple of restarts the keyboard started working and I was able to finish installing windows. Everything is up and running, however I am still receiving the same error as before and it is now occurring quite often during startup also......

A fatal exception 0E has occurred at 0028:C004E759 in VXD VCACHE (01)+00000BD) 

I'll just keep plugging along and maybe I will run across a fix. If and when I do, I will definately come back and post an update. Thanks everyone for your suggestions and special thanks to Jim for his endless patience and kindness. Take care.

 Lil


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2003)

Did I give you this one, Lil?

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;[LN];Q149083

You will need to copy & paste it into your browser because of the square brackets.

Mac


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello again Lil:

I'm so sorry that the reinstall didn't work, adn I'm sorry I haven't replied for some time, as I was taking a sabbatical from TSG. I have a rather distressing personal problem that disallows me from giving techinal problems my full and undistracted attention. But I did get an email notice for this thread so I am replying. In the future you can email me directly if you wish, through my website; I am always more than willing to help you.

I am not sure what article is referring to as the MS sites don't seem to want to load this morning. But I have been reading up on your error message and I still believe that it indicates bad RAM. At this point all I can suggest is to ask at a computer shop for the proper RAM for your computer and explain your exact problem and what you have tried so far.

I find this reply to you very unsatifying but I am at a loss. Please keep me informed as to what you do and what happens.

Take care and hope to hear from you soon.

~Jim


----------



## mslily (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Mac:

Please excuse my delay in getting back to you. I was invaded by grandbabies for a few days so I wasn't able to get online.

I checked the link you gave me but I am confused about the "stack" errors. I have never seen those errors. I always end up with the blue screen without a details button to click. Would my fatal exception 0E VXD VCACHE errors by chance be telling me that I am having a "stack" error?

Since I did the format and reinstall the errors are coming up less frequently. Now that I am actually able to keep the computer running long enough to get some reading done, I thought I would go back and thoroughly research those links you gave earlier in this thread but I couldn't find them. 

I am concerned that you might possibly have thought that I had dismissed your suggestion of reading them and deleted them. Please know that was not the case at all, okay? 

 Lil


----------



## Net_Tech_Gal (Aug 21, 2003)

The description of your OE blue screen errors, intermittent and at various times, sounds like something is loose inside the CPU box. Open your pc and firmly reseat all cards, memory and cables. OE blue screen errors can mean RAM, CPU or system board going bad, but my bet is something is just loose. Good luck.


----------



## mslily (Jul 9, 2003)

Hello Net_Tech_Gal:

Glad to meet you. I have gone in and reseated everything in the computer, but am wondering about the cpu. That would be the flat white plastic square with the fan on top? Would I just press on that to make sure it is snug or do I pull the whole thing out and reseat it? I'm a nervous nilly about breaking something in there by being too rough. 

Thanks, 
 Lil


----------



## Net_Tech_Gal (Aug 21, 2003)

You probably do not need to worry about reseating the CPU on your system board unless you see something obviously loose. If reseating the memory and cables does not work in curing your OE blue screens, then hardware will have to start being changed out, first the memory and CPU. At that point you will need to take it to a shop or have a qualified person change out the hardware for you. Good luck.


----------



## mslily (Jul 9, 2003)

Hello again Net_Tech_Gal:

I have purchased and installed a new memory stick but being clueless about the cpu I will definatley follow your suggestion and have a professional do the honors on changing it out. 
Thank you so much for the info.

 Lil


----------



## mslily (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi all:
Just a quick update. Someone at another forum suggested I move my computer to an area with less appliances running on the circuit. I moved the computer, then formatted and reinstalled windows. The installation went fine and everything is running smoothly now. I want to thank everyone for their time and effort in helping me. 
 Lil


----------

